# No suitable driver found for



## AMStyles (22. Jul 2011)

Liebe Java-Forum User,

ich habe eine Verbindung zu einer Datenbank programmiert, die auch ohne weiteres ging, da ich den Treiber + Zugangsdaten direkt reinprogrammiert habe, in etwa so:

1)
con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/testdb?user=mysql&password=mysql");

Jetzt wollte ich aber die einzelnen Komponenten wie Host, User und Passwort extern speichern, was auch soweit funktioniert, und dann einen String zusammenbauen, in etwa so:

2)
con = DriverManager.getConnection( "\"" + "jdbc:mysql://" + configFile[2] + "/" + configFile[3] + "?user=" + configFile[4] + "&password=" +  configFile[5] + "\"");

in der configFile [] sieht auch alles super aus:

configFile[0] = "MySQL"
configFile[1] = "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver"
configFile[2] = "localhost"
configFile[3] = "testdb"
configFile[4] = "mysql"
configFile[5] = "mysql"


1) funkioniert 2) nicht!

Obwohl ich beide Strings miteinander Verglichen hab...
Kann es sein, dass bei der Formatierung der Textdatei, aus der ich die Informationen auslese etwas nicht stimmt? 

Gruß AMStyles


----------



## Final_Striker (23. Jul 2011)

Wozu soll das gut sein?

( *"\""* + "jdbc:mysql://" + configFile[2] + "/" + configFile[3] + "?user=" + configFile[4] + "&password=" + configFile[5] + *"\""*);


----------



## AMStyles (23. Jul 2011)

Das sind die Anführungszeichen, die müssen dabei sein.

con = DriverManager.getConnection(*"*jdbc:mysql://localhost/testdb?user=mysql&password=mysql*"*);


----------



## Final_Striker (23. Jul 2011)

Nein, die Anführungszeichen bedeuten, dass es ein String ist.


----------



## AMStyles (23. Jul 2011)

Super Danke!

Er hat demnach 2 x " genommen, und somit stimmt es nichtmehr


----------

